# Hard Lump in between horse eyes



## birds1969 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have noticed two hard lumps in between my horses eyes lately. It looks like you cut a golf ball in half & placed them under the skin in between his eyes. I had the vet come take a look and she did X-rays and she seems to think that it is a benign tumor that is growing outwards from his skull. I was wondering if anyone else has had this happen to their horse and if there are any other opinions? I have done some research online and I have read that this is where the skull meets together & if a horse hits it hard enough it will cause a suture and can take months to go away. I am really hoping that its not a tumor and he will not require surgery to have it removed. He just turned 7 years old. Can anyone help all opinions are welcomed. I am getting a second opinion of the x-rays on Monday. I have attached the pictures that I have. Sorry if they are not the best.

Thanks again,
Brandon


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hopefully is it easy to remove and heals quickly.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

The line where skull bones meet is called a suture. If any bone gets hit hard enough to damage the outer tissue of the bone, it will remodel, causing bumps. The ones I've gotten over the years never went away, although they were not on my head. Did this horse suffer any facial trauma?

I'd be interested in hearing the outcome of this case.

ETA: Welcome to the forum. I hope you get to visit under better circumstances.


----------



## birds1969 (Jun 8, 2013)

aforred said:


> The line where skull bones meet is called a suture. If any bone gets hit hard enough to damage the outer tissue of the bone, it will remodel, causing bumps. The ones I've gotten over the years never went away, although they were not on my head. Did this horse suffer any facial trauma?
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing the outcome of this case.
> 
> ETA: Welcome to the forum. I hope you get to visit under better circumstances.


 
Thank you! From what I can tell he doesn't seem to have been through any trauma. It doesn't cause him any pain when you push on it. He is quite clumsy so I wouldn't put it past him to maybe have hit it on something but it wasn't swollen any before. My vet is sending the x-rays along with the pictures to Virginia Tech for a second opinion on Monday so I am nervously waiting this weekend for hopefully better results.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I'll keep my fingers crossed. Let us know what they say.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Could have something in there, bone chips, wood, that is abscessing maybe?

Going to have to do more tests.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I saw a horse who was kicked in the face and had a huge skull deformity. It was an old injury once it was found (horses were tossed out for 6 months with no care other than then switching out the round bales). The vet did X-rays and decided she had been kicked but was fully functional for her job as a polo ponie.

She looked weird and it was a lot worse than the OPs horse appeared. Hoping the best for her pony!


----------



## birds1969 (Jun 8, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I saw a horse who was kicked in the face and had a huge skull deformity. It was an old injury once it was found (horses were tossed out for 6 months with no care other than then switching out the round bales). The vet did X-rays and decided she had been kicked but was fully functional for her job as a polo ponie.
> 
> She looked weird and it was a lot worse than the OPs horse appeared. Hoping the best for her pony!


Thank you! I hope that's sortive what this is and nothing cancerous. Hopefully Monday I will find out more.


----------



## birds1969 (Jun 8, 2013)

So I just heard from the Vet. She said the second opinion from Virginia Tech came back and they feel it is benign and could have came from an old injury or a simple sneeze. The bumps may not go away but at least he will not need any surgery! They said its a very rare case because of his age and normally they see it in younger horses. I'm so relieved!!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

A friend of mines horse got kicked in the head and had a huge bump in the middle of his forehead and he still has it. It will never go away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

So glad it isn't anything needing surgery! My mare was kicked in the hock, before I got her, and it caused a huge lump on her hock. It didn't go away in the 9 years I had her, but it became stiff at the age of 24. Before that, it never caused even the slightest issue. But vet said it was only because it was on a joint and she was already getting arthritic, otherwise it wouldn't have ever been a problem.

Best of luck with you and your horse


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Last November my then 11 yo mare suffered a puncture wound under the right eye, fracturing the bone.....you could have poked a finger into the frontal sinus cavity. This healed without any problems (never figured out how she did it), but she developed a huge lump between her eyes that grew for several months. She was seen by two vets and had X-rays taken by both. The second vet consulted the veterinary dept at the University of TN. While hard and "bony" feeling, it did not show up on X-rays & ended up being about the size of a baseball cut in half. My husband started calling her a "unicorn". General consensus was that the original injury caused an "exuberant growth of tissue" in response. As of today, her head is back to it's original rather inelegant shape....the lump went away and the only sign of the original injury is a small depression under her eye. Never bothered her at all, tho I can't say the same for me. Good luck!


----------



## birds1969 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bellasmom said:


> Last November my then 11 yo mare suffered a puncture wound under the right eye, fracturing the bone.....you could have poked a finger into the frontal sinus cavity. This healed without any problems (never figured out how she did it), but she developed a huge lump between her eyes that grew for several months. She was seen by two vets and had X-rays taken by both. The second vet consulted the veterinary dept at the University of TN. While hard and "bony" feeling, it did not show up on X-rays & ended up being about the size of a baseball cut in half. My husband started calling her a "unicorn". General consensus was that the original injury caused an "exuberant growth of tissue" in response. As of today, her head is back to it's original rather inelegant shape....the lump went away and the only sign of the original injury is a small depression under her eye. Never bothered her at all, tho I can't say the same for me. Good luck!


Wow that's crazy!! I'm glad it finally went away. I really hope his does the same but if not ill be ok with it. I'm just so glad it wasn't anything more than that. We are going to keep monitoring it for the next couple of months and do X-rays often since my vet can do them at the house and they are very inexpensive. Thanks everyone for the well wishes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

